# Anyone use a dutch gag or tom thumb bit?



## Kezza (22 June 2007)

I use a french link dutch gag (aka continental snaffle), I have a 3 ring one which I use with roundings or a 2 ring one which I use with the reins on the ring below the snaffle ring. My welsh C is very thick set and strong when doing fast work such as cross country or hacking. For schooling we can almost cope in a snaffle (its taken 3 years to get there).

I have seen these tom thumb bits (picture below) and I wonder if their action is similar to the gag? Anyone had any good results with one? Apart from anything, the dutch gag looks a tad busy in his mouth as he has a relatively small head whereas the tom thumb attracted me as it looks neat. Of course I would not compromise my horses way of going for looks so I would only consider a change if the tom thumb was as effective as the gag and he was as comfortable if not more so.


----------



## alicep (22 June 2007)

i have tried a tom thumb but not the type pictured above. i found one on cotwold sport that has a losenge instead of the rings in the middle. i use mine with pelham roundings and she is great in it. some people prefer to use the tomb thumb with 2 sets of reins as you can use the lower rein to give more defined aids i.e. when you need more control. i personally cannot cope with a scatty mare and 2 sets of reins lol! i use mine simply for fast hacking or xcountry.


----------



## flyingfeet (22 June 2007)

I have both and make the lozenge one

With a continental / dutch gag the horse can tend to overbend due to the poll pressure. This was no good for mine who had a habit of getting a lower and lower head carriage round a course. 

The tom thumb (or jumper) allows you to bring the head up as the poll action is not as fierce due to the mouth peice being fixed. 

One of my favourite bits, but I just use without a curb on the bottom ring.


----------



## Quarrybank (22 June 2007)

I love this bit &amp; SJ &amp; XC my boy in it. He v sensitive in the mouth, but has a very powerful back end that he sometimes doesn't know what to do with!! Plus if he gets his head down when excited he can really buck  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 It really sits him on his hocks &amp; helps me keep him together.
Cheapest &amp; best bit I've ever bought (&amp; I've got quite a collection  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 )
My one is exactly like the one in your picture.


----------



## asbo (22 June 2007)

hmmm wonder if this would be any good on my lad, he is ridden in a pelham wih 2 reins at the moment, if you hack out without it he drops his head &amp; buggers off.

would like to get him out the pelham if possible to see if he goes well in somethinng else.


----------



## vickers22 (22 June 2007)

i use this for SJ on my tb, he seems to like it, and i can (usually!) keep him tucked underneath me. Useless for xc for me as he just pulls through it, but for SJ its great!most horses really like it as it is comfortable and the copper rings help salivation. I use with pelham roundings..its a great bit


----------



## rrose (22 June 2007)

i use the tom-thumb gag... showjumping, hacking. my horse likes it. it enables me to turn and to stop. i have tryed other bits but this just worked best


----------



## Gentle_Warrior (22 June 2007)

Tom Thum lozenge is brill, I have a rather large bummed cob x who has a habit of tanking off and bucking, I use 2 sets of reins and find it brill for bring the head up ( unless like me you are caught off guard, in which case will nto work LOL !!)


----------



## hunteress (23 June 2007)

I use the little bit you have photo of I hunt in mine on a cob and use Pelham roundings on mine and not a double rein I only use it for hunting as at home he hacks in a snaffle I do change my bits from time to time as to not let his mouth get stale also I have a good up to date dentist which can help.


----------



## sunny123 (23 June 2007)

I also have got the lozenge version and I love it! It's not in use at the moment as so far Sunny is in a snaffle, but on other horses I have used it on it has been great, I have used it with one rein on the bottom and doubles (personally I prefer doubles as I would rather be on the snaffle ring whereever possible, but I can see how this would be a handful when you are not used to them!). I hate Dutch gags, I think they look so messy and I don't find I have much steering in them, also they have a long slow action which doesn't really have much effect on some horses whereas the Tom Thumb is nippy and effective its just a much nicer bit!


----------

